# Did Anyone At the Clinic Try Out the New Penn PPT Rods?



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

I have been interested in possibly getting the EVO 1 sidewinder or viper. Did Neil bring either of those rods over for the long distance casting clinic? Did anyone get to try them out and if so, what were they like? Thanks.

Tom


----------



## GORD4862 (Jan 7, 2003)

Furball,
I tried the PPT Sidwinder and the Nomad (3 piece).
They aren't real stiff so you can really connect with them. They
load very easily and are light. Neil was easily throwing
baseballs four to five hundred feet and few of the expierenced guys were throwing lead 600'+. Neil threw a baseball 400' on his knees.
The Sidewinder (4 to 7 oz)had a stiffer tip than the Nomad(4 to 8 oz). Very nice rods! They have a sliding reel seat.
Gord4862


----------



## Ardmore Bill (Feb 4, 2001)

I hit right on 600ft with the Nomad 3 peice and a 4oz tourney sinker. I like the feel of the nomad with a full blown pendulum with the four onces better than with five - I was a bit tentative with the five ounce weight. Also, it ain't easy going from the zzippy's stiffer tip to the PPT with it's more flexible tip.

Bill Jr.


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*rods*

The Sidewinder and the Copperhead(4-8) were really nice. The Sidewinder definitely has a softer tip. I don't remember seeing the Viper. Did anyone hear why they think that the Nomad(nice rod) broke at the 1st joint, when Neil threw it? Larry.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

First, thanks to everyone that attended the clinic. It was a hard two weeks but well worth it after seeing the results that most people achieved. We had lot of personal best in the last two weeks and I expect to hear about more in the near future. We had full classes; it could not have been better. 

Larry,
I the past four years I have broken a number of rods including a Century Raptor, Kompressor, Conoflex Oblivion, Daiwa Eliminators, Ocean Masters and more. The slightest defect in the fabric can lead to failure under stress. It happens to every manufacturer and every rod line. We had two Nomads on hand. Only one had a defect at base of the joint. The other Nomad survived everything that we gave it. Sunday morning, I had a cast with the Nomad at the clinic. It sent a baseball over 400 feet with an Aerialized Ground Cast. That was all I needed. It’s light, powerful and easy to load. It has an adjustable reel seat that you can move to fit your reach, Fuji guides, a rod bag, a hard travel case and it’s a three piece rod that casts like a two piece. I liked it so much, I now own one. I’m just sorry I didn’t get the snap on tape.

Furball,
If you let me know head of time, I will bring the complete new PPT line to Saturday casting practice this week in Kenilworth Park, DC and you can try them for yourself. They are setup for baitcaster reels. I hope that is not a problem.

PS: I still own a copy of each rod model that I broke and I have not had any additional problems.


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

Guys - thanks for the information. I will take it into consideration when planning to purchase a new rod. (which can take months for obsessvie-compulsive types like myself ).

James - I appreciate the offer and I do intend to start attending the Sat. casting sessions. I probably will get freed up for them in Sept. I love conventionals. 

Thanks again.

Tom


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

*Spinning*

James - Which of the PPT rods look interesting to you for fixed spool? (You may be aware by now that 40acres has decided my rod is now hers, so I am in desperate need of a new rod).

Thx, and see you Saturday. (Lunch after practice?)

Tod


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi Jedi_angler,

The PPT's are only available for conventional reels. I can't make lunch this Saturday. After practice I have a few stops to make and then I'll meet everyone at the water.


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

*Starting to get it....*

Guess I meant the Extreme series.... Any experience with those?


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*Trying out rods !!!*

Jedi, When there are several people together with fishing rods & other equipment; that is a good time to ask if you can try them. You can take everyone's .02(Anyone's experience with The Extreme series or whatever...), and go from there(and start spending your $$$); but I believe that it is time well spent when you give someone else's rod or other fishing stuff a try for several throws. On the 1st weekend seminar, on Sunday; I don't think that I used my Zippy very much; I was trying out Neil's PPT's. I know that it takes time; but I think that you will make a better informed decision.  Larry.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Ditto to what Larry said.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*I Am Free For Lunch*

Where?


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

*Cool.*

Dunno what's nearby. Figure it out on Saturday. If the lunch crowd = the fishing crowd, we may want to eat somewhere closer to the water....


----------

